# Upload speed is zero when downloading via bittorrent

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I am not sure why but I am using transmissionqt and, while download speeds seem normal, upload speeds are zero. I've opened up the port in my router's firewall and transmission is using that port. Any notion of what may be going on?

Best,

Alex

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Any notion of what may be going on? 

 

nobody wants what you got?    :Laughing: 

----------

## evoweiss

 *albright wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Any notion of what may be going on?  
> 
> nobody wants what you got?   

 

I considered it  :Smile: .

Alex

----------

